# Snakes alive!!!



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

After watching the end of the Tour de France on the telly I wandered out on to the patio to only to be met by a 6 foot + grass snake slithering passed . . . . . . it was about 5 foot from where I'd been sunbathing earlier in the after-noon. 

Hey, ho when the snakes are out it's a good sign that better weather should be around for a while LOL


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't seen any around here so far this year, neither have I seen the adders performing their mating dance on the road either - so presumably it's not quite warm enough yet - but our temperature forecast for the next week is the mid - high 30's so there is plenty of time for such things.

But the wheat harvest is massive this year - a never ending procession of farm trailers full to the brim dumping the grain at the local "Terre du Sud" depot, where they are filling full-sized lorries continuously - but the pile is still twice the size of the building.......
Presumably the rain + the recent sun has resulted in a massive crop - but in the USA the crops have failed due to drought - so perhaps France will be exporting to the States......

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Scattycat said:


> After watching the end of the Tour de France on the telly I wandered out on to the patio to only to be met by a 6 foot + grass snake slithering passed . . . . . . it was about 5 foot from where I'd been sunbathing earlier in the after-noon.
> 
> Hey, ho when the snakes are out it's a good sign that better weather should be around for a while LOL


You should of grabbed it for a closer look. watch out for smell though if you do. 8O I caught one a few months ago from the margin of a small water near to where I live, it gave me the wiff of death alright. Pwoooar :lol:

Steve


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Those grass snakes are called "couleuvres" in French, they are never dangerous, and we have to protect them... 

A viper is never so long...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife was prodding about in the shrubbery and came across this one.......


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

6 foot, that's the size of two. Have caught a couple in the past. 
Totally harmless, have caught Adders as well.
We have some remarkable reptiles in the UK and hopefully they will survive.
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

6ft? I've told you a million times not to exaggerate.

Pete


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

peejay said:


> 6ft? I've told you a million times not to exaggerate.
> 
> Pete


Well, put it this way. Our patio is nearly 4m wide edged with 4x1m flower boxes and it was all but a fraction as long as 2 of them.
 
Next time it comes a visiting I'll try and be quick enough to take a photo. 

But to be honest, I couldn't give a flying figg whether you believe me or not :x

Life's too short
to let it bother me :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe you 

Saw one a similar size myself down near a local river about 3 weeks ago. They can grow up to 6ft 3ins according to this:-

Wikipedia grass snake

Trevor


----------

